# HSS1332 Oil questions



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,

Just picked up a brand new HSS1332 and it sure is sweet. Had a couple of quick questions about engine oil. I did a search and found some good info, but I just want to confirm some stuff so I don't end up doing something stupid.

I checked the dipstick as instructed in the manual. There are no high or low level markings on the dipstick, just generic serrations. My level is right in the center of the dipstick. From what I read online, I should be filling to the tippy-top of dipstick? This would mean that the oil would be right up to the brim of the fill hole? I think that is right but I don't want to overfill the engine.

When I picked up the machine, the dealer told me I should only use Honda oil and never automotive oil since the Honda oil contained more zinc and was rated for air cooled engines. To be honest I think he's full of it. The manual recommends 5w30 automotive oil. SJ rated or better. I was planning on topping off with a good quality dino oil and then switching to Mobil 1 at the first oil change (about 4-5 hour of service).

Does this sound Okay? Any input is appreciated.

Thank you, 

Tony


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Dipstick is more of just a plug, the level has to be up to the brim of the opening, that marks full. 

Just use conventional oil, I wouldnt advise using synthetic. Just change it every year before the start of the season and the GX motor will last a lifetime and be happy as well. 

BTW congrats on the machine and welcome to SBF.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

our dealer recommends 10w30 since it doesn't consistently get below zero around here.

not sure if you should use Honda oil at $7 plus a quart , or conventional, or synthetic. need more Honda pros here to contribute.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

good luck with the new toy! 
as to oil i agree. every machine dealer will tell you to use thier oil . 
going to a full syntech at 5 hours is a big NONO! i would not before 20 hours to allow the engine to fully seat in, to be sure find the info in the engine makers web site, most will say when in hours, 

Honda Engines | FAQs honda almost flat out sayes not to use syntec 
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00x317677230.pdf pages 40 to 42 show where the correct level is yet state SJ or newer 

Honda Snow Blowers - Two Stage - Owners Manuals owners manual down load


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

grump99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just picked up a brand new HSS1332 and it sure is sweet. Had a couple of quick questions about engine oil. I did a search and found some good info, but I just want to confirm some stuff so I don't end up doing something stupid.
> 
> ...


Just purchased mine last season and love it. I agree with the comments posted by others. My dealer also recommends 10W30, which I just purchased two qts. of to change the oil before the season begins. You're going to love this machine. It's a beast! :grin:


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Small engine specific oil does in fact contain higher amounts zinc and phosphorus. Couldn't tell you just how important it is in this application. 

Classic car engines with flat tappet lifters suffered from the removal of these additives. The high zinc and phosphorus can damage catalytic converters. Which is why classic car oil and zddp additives are still around.

Now a days cars all use roller lifters which solved the problem of eroding surfaces on the cam and lifter.

Small engines use flat tappet lifters. And the oil gets stupid hot in air cooled engines. Hence the reasoning for small engine specific oil. 

I treat my Honda snowblower too good and use the Honda oil.


----------

